# Deep fried Basil Shrimp Wrap (Thai Style)



## Juniper (Mar 3, 2013)

I tasted this starter dish at a wedding recently. 

Does anyone have the recipe of this dish?

Thanks


----------



## acerbicacid (Mar 10, 2013)

Was it like this or more like a pancake wrap?
Authentic Thai Recipes by Niddy Lindsley | ThaiCookingHouse

Lots of recipe for prawn wraps on this link
Prawn Wraps Recipes | Recipebridge Recipe Search


----------



## BabetteFaye (Mar 25, 2013)

Where do I find the recipes when they are posted. All I seem to see are the comments and not the recipes. Thank you.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks, I really like that ThaiCookingHouse recipe.  I'm going to try it soon.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2013)

Juniper said:


> I tasted this starter dish at a wedding recently.
> 
> Does anyone have the recipe of this dish?
> 
> Thanks



Where did the basil come in?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2013)

BabetteFaye said:


> Where do I find the recipes when they are posted. All I seem to see are the comments and not the recipes. Thank you.



I'm not sure what you mean.  Are you not able to see the recipe links attached to Acerbicacid's post?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 26, 2013)

I found this - 5 Thai Basil Wrap Recipes - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

There are a couple of recipes that use the basil wraps, which appear to be rice-flour spring rolls, fresh basil leaves, and a filling.  Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North
http://voices.yahoo.com/5-thai-basil-wrap-recipes-6505420.html?cat=22


----------



## BabetteFaye (Mar 26, 2013)

*Don't get it*



Dawgluver said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.  Are you not able to see the recipe links attached to Acerbicacid's post?



I guess I'm not sure how to work this site. When I see a recipe and hit on it, I get a conversation thread and only sometimes a recipe. 
It's frustrating. Some have attachments, and some don't. Also, to post a reply is difficult. Haha. I think this was dumb luck!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 26, 2013)

BabetteFaye said:


> I guess I'm not sure how to work this site. When I see a recipe and hit on it, I get a conversation thread and only sometimes a recipe.
> It's frustrating. Some have attachments, and some don't. Also, to post a reply is difficult. Haha. I think this was dumb luck!



You probably didn't see the original recipe because it was posted before you joined DC.

Check out the recipes in the categories listed in the top dark blue band at the top of each page. (Home, Forums, Meats, etc.)

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2013)

Here are some basics:  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/forums-101-posting-accounts-basics-62916.html

And welcome to DC!


----------

